# Thanksgiving visit was a Success



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl and I went to my sisters house for Oktoberfest the first weekend of Oktober. Lisl barked at my sisters Dachshund Max, and would hardly leave the little guy alone the whole time we were there. She didn't want to hurt him, only play with him. She hasn't been around any other dogs because I don't know anyone else around here with dogs that aren't aggressive.

She barked at everyone that attended including my mother whom she knows very well, and was generally overly excited for nearly the whole visit.

It wasn't a total disaster, but she kept me busy the whole visit.

Today (surprisingly enough) my sister invited Lisl back for Thanksgiving. I thought, how am I ever going to be able to eat trying to quiet the dog, keep her from chasing Max, and keep her settled?

Well, I expected and prepared for the worst and was utterly surprised along with everyone else in attendance.

Lisl barked once at Max upon entering the house and I told her QUIET! I never heard another peep out of her for the whole visit. She didn't bark at any of the guests, she went and laid down when and where I told her to, and was a joy to have around the whole day.

My young nephew played with her too which she has never allowed or wanted to do. He tossed the Kong to her awhile and played tug with her. She got along great with Max other than holding him down once with her paw.

My mom asked me if she was feeling alright. I had to wonder the same thing, but I guess she's just growing up emotionally and her confidence is increasing.

I was very proud of her today. And she did get some turkey on her own little plate for being such a good girl today.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

That's great! Socialization is the best thing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

YAY Lisl!:toasting:!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice visit. why don't you visit your sister more often so you
can socialize.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Good for her! She deserved some turkey as a reward for great manners.

Always nice to read a positive post.
Kinda gives me hope for Hans...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl has a low threshold and is very reactive with high drive. It is, and has been a challenge to control her urges. She's coming along slowly one step at a time.

I think in another year, maybe less, she is going to be an outstanding companion dog. We might even do a little agility since she seems to be part kangaroo.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Awee go Lisl!

I especially am impressed with her playing with your nephew. Teaching my pups to be gentle around kids is a real pill. No precious pictures of them two?

She is maturing in a wonderful young pup. May she continue on her successful road. Bless you two!

LOL. Kangaroo!


----------

